# Hunter in need of a hand.



## cneedha1 (Sep 29, 2012)

SO thanks to our wonderful eminent domain laws, i am slated to loose most of my hunting land to the new GTC transmission line coming through Mansfield (Newton County) in the next few weeks. 
Just in time for deer season of course. 
Does anyone know of a lease looking for members in that general area, or even someone that wouldn't mind having another person to hunt with?
Of course, i would gladly pay to hunt anywhere within reason.
Any help at all would be awesome.

Thanks guys,

Chuck


----------



## Rhynoman1984 (Sep 29, 2012)

you would probably have better luck in the lease forum.good luck


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 29, 2012)

Can you NOT hunt the ROW???

I have killed a lot of deer in the ROW for a power line on my old club.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 29, 2012)

Sucks.


----------



## cneedha1 (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for whoever stuck this over here. I was just about to get on and move it from deer hunting to here. 
I can hunt the row, but the problem is this: right around opening of rifle season they are cutting down hardwoods in about a three mile straight line, about 50 yds wide. It is just going to wreck the deer.  Looks like ill be using that backyard stand a lot more...lol


----------

